# The Best Cutting Board? Fireside Outdoor Switchback



## Idaho_ski_bum (Jun 22, 2018)

Looks pretty sweet!


----------



## CampfireDefender (Apr 13, 2018)

Idaho_ski_bum said:


> Looks pretty sweet!


Been using mine in my RV for a few months now and love it.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

Your popup pit is amazing, we put mine to the test on a 10 day trip this month and I'm impressed it didn't warp with the huge fires we had in it

Solid design

Going to have to add one of these to my kitchen box, looks like the silicone cover could double as a cheese tray


----------



## CampfireDefender (Apr 13, 2018)

azpowell said:


> Your popup pit is amazing, we put mine to the test on a 10 day trip this month and I'm impressed it didn't warp with the huge fires we had in it
> 
> Solid design


Really appreciate it! 

Good idea with the cheese, The silicone cover also acts like a little pot holder too which is kinda nice


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

Personally, I don't get it... I will say I have your firepit and love the design and weight. This cutting board looks small so it would have limited use except for the smallest groups, and you're taking away precious cutting area with the recessed knife holder. It's a cool gadget though and I'm sure people will buy it. I just never found it difficult to keep a paring knife, a chef's knife and a serrated knife in my kitchen box only for cooking purposes.


----------



## stony2275 (Apr 26, 2010)

I get all my rafting kitchen gear at restaurant supply houses.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

FWIW, I live the pop up pit, best firepan I've owned in my 40+ year boating life. As an engineer I can't think of a single thing I'd change (that would really be meaningful) to improve your design.

While this looks neat, I wonder about the ability to keep it clean and sanitized on the river. Seems a lot of places that would be hard to keep clean, especially using chicky pail wash system. To be honest, I've found nothing that beats the cheapo super thin plastic ones you can buy in the dollar store, they can be rolled up, take up virtually zero space, clean easily and when they become scored by the knives, at less than a buck each, toss em and buy new. You can get them in 24x24 inch size, and a couple sizes smaller.


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

it hurts me a little to see this ad, not even cleverly designed as a post. I'm tempted to bring full snark (a la MTBZ 2001), but I'm afraid i'd get kicked out, blocked...


----------



## CampfireDefender (Apr 13, 2018)

Appreciate the feedback ! Everyone goes about their kitchen a little different whether you're a river rafter, overlander, weekend warrior etc. It wouldn't be too far fetched to say the river rafters are the most prepared group when it comes to getting outdoors. So it's not much of a surprise to hear a lot of you have a solution for something like this already. 


We wanted to come up with something that was an easy to use all in one kit. High end knife, high end board with the travel cover. If I had to watch someone try and cut a steak on a paper plate with a plastic fork one more time.... 

While the focus for this product was definitely more towards our RV & Overlanding customers I still wanted to get it posted up on here in the off chance this is exactly what someone was looking for  


Best,
Triston
Fireside Team


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

While I'd agree with MNichols about it being less useful for a multiday with full kitchen, it makes a lot of sense for a daytrip/lunch or overnighter where the kitchen gets pared down or is often stuffed into the cooler.

I'd slit the edge of the board for the knife...so more surface is available for cutting/serving. 

I love the silicon cover. Keeps the cutting/prep surface clean from all the other stuff....or keeps food gunk covered until you can get home to do dishes (daytrip). Great idea to also use as a hot pad or cheese tray.


----------



## HitMcG (Jun 6, 2018)

Cool idea to integrate the knife sheath with the cutting board, and I also like the silicon cover. I think it's a little small for my use, and like MNichols, I use the thin plastic roll-able cutting boards in camp. Also, I understand the reason for the "juice groove", but it's really not large enough to catch much juice, and it looks like a tight enough groove to make it hard to clean well.

That said, I love your products, your innovation, and your stellar customer service. Best of luck with this one.


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

This looks good for RV camping, especially for a small one like mine, and nice for light SUP/ducky trips where you don't have a kitchen box so a rigid cutting board would be nice.


----------



## CampfireDefender (Apr 13, 2018)

HitMcG said:


> Cool idea to integrate the knife sheath with the cutting board, and I also like the silicon cover. I think it's a little small for my use, and like MNichols, I use the thin plastic roll-able cutting boards in camp. Also, I understand the reason for the "juice groove", but it's really not large enough to catch much juice, and it looks like a tight enough groove to make it hard to clean well.
> 
> That said, I love your products, your innovation, and your stellar customer service. Best of luck with this one.


Appreciate the Feedback ! The juice groove isn't that large because we felt the real estate on the board was more important. It's just designed to keep a moderate amount of juices from dripping off the board. We did keep the cleaning in mind so it's not so deep that a sponge or rag can't reach the bottom of the groove to wipe it out. 

Appreciate the well wishes. You'll be happy to hear this was actually our most successful pre-sale on a product ever !


----------



## raftingrooze (Nov 17, 2021)

That knife holder is awesome! I've never seen that before on a cutting board..tempting!


----------

